# Goldenrod And My Three Brothers On Four Motorized.



## Goldenrod (Jan 29, 2021)

Door County Wisconsin at our beach house that we have. Picnic bike, Two World Of Wheels Whizzer entries with a motorized dual Rubber Band Gatling guns , Two under 18 relatives on a Simplex with a 1980 Honda XR80 dirt bike engine, Cart at Portland, Homemade peddle airplane.


----------

